# Luckiest WD in the world?



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-hometown-war-dog-20130106,0,5316572.story

This has to be the luckiest working dog. He never has to go to combate just create other combate dogs. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought Lackland had ended or were ending the breeding program?


----------



## Josh Sutherland (Sep 21, 2011)

ive handled that dog


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Guess that it is cheaper to produce their own dogs rather than buy them. Finally a Government entity thinking about saving a few bucks! That and it does give them more control over the blood lines of their dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had always heard that the number of successful pups they produced was no greater then ones purchased so the program ended. 
I guess there a million stories/rumors about the program.


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks by the article that the program is still on going. I find it interesting that the pups go to foster homes for 9 months and then return for training. I wonder if they go to working dog trainers or to regular homes? Also I wonder what happens to those dogs that do not make it and are washed out. Does the government put them in one of those auctions they hold? lol...geesh I hope not and they are found homes where they can be just dogs.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

James Kotary said:


> Looks by the article that the program is still on going. I find it interesting that the pups go to foster homes for 9 months and then return for training. I wonder if they go to working dog trainers or to regular homes? Also I wonder what happens to those dogs that do not make it and are washed out. Does the government put them in one of those auctions they hold? lol...geesh I hope not and they are found homes where they can be just dogs.


I don't know about that but I have to assume that some sort of initial assessment is done to determine which should be fostered out to begin with as I am sure not all of them are.

The dutch I have now was originally sent up here for that specific purpose (not this program but for a foster agreement). I quickly decided I liked her enough to keep her as my own so I bought her but I raised her mostly as I would have if she had remained here in development for evaluation (sale). I like the dog well enough that if she wasn't selected I would have just kept her here. 

I have no idea if anyone would have been interested in her at this point but my TD is a Trooper and said she's got drug dog written all over her. ha ha. Who knows if there's any validity to what he said.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In a lot of programs like Seeing Eye and different support dog organizations it's common for them to be put in foster homes to be raise to a given age. My guess would be that there are a lot of dos and don't rules that go along with that.


----------

